# Laptop for design



## spm (May 7, 2011)

I want to purchase a laptop for doing cad software like Pro-E, Catia, Ansys, Autocad, Solidworks etc.
Also some movies and music and internet. But the main priority is CAD.
The budget is around 40k. can stretch it max to 45k.
the catch is please suggest dell or sony vaio or hp\compaq only.

i found this lap dell inspiron m501r with phenom II x4 1.6 GHz and a HD 550v or HD 4250 1 GB graphics for 39k whats ur opinion guys.
Inspiron M501R Laptop Details | Dell India


----------



## Razor 1911 (May 7, 2011)

Sony VAIO E Series VPCEA46FG (Black)
Price:Rs 44000


----------



## spm (May 7, 2011)

doing some research on this thing i found that all the mobile core i5 proccys are 2 core with hyperthreading. so i think theres not much difference between mobile i3 and mobile i5 except for the turbo boost thing. so i guess its not worth the money.
am i right here correct me if am wrong.

BTW what about the Inspiron M501R. It has 4 physical real cores and as far as i know real cores are better for design softwares. But the reviews suggest that the laptop has poor battery life and in some they tell me they heat up a lot.
The battery thing is not a problem as i can get the 9 cell battery option. But what about the heating. Is AMD reliable in laptops.
I know AMDs are pretty reliable in desktops.

what about any sandy bridge options for me guys.


----------



## NainO (May 7, 2011)

Hyperthreading and Turbo Boost - are the reasons for the price difference between i3s and i5s. And if they weren't "worth this price", then Intel would have just sticked with i3s 
To keep it simple - Core i5 processors are better than Core i3.

And your mentioned laptop with AMD processor is rather average performer. Its increase in no. of cores sadly doesn't result in increase in performance. In performance, last generation i3 laptops are on par with this Quad-Core laptop.

Look for Lenovo Z570 series of latops with 2nd gen Intel Processors. Try searchin in FlipKart cuz currently they aren't available on Lenovo's website (funny )


----------



## spm (May 8, 2011)

but i3 too have hyperthreading.... 
and all mobile i5 processors are 2 core ones no 4 core proccys.
so only difference is turbo boost.
Intel® Processor Comparison Tool

sorry for not ussing the template earlier


1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
   preferably within 45k. 

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
    14" or larger. i prefer 15 "

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).
  India,

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, Sony vaio
b. Dislike: Acer, thoshiba
  try to suggest from dell or vaio


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
   the primary and most important use will be CAD design software like Catia, Solidworks, Pro-E

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
   Can manage a little bulky one

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
  not much of a gamer. nfs, burnout.

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
   can compromise on this

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
 can buy online

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
  preferably without any OS as i have windows 7 licensed version. its k if win 7 is already installed

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
   nothing specific

*and yes i5 is better than i3. i agree*


----------



## Anish (May 8, 2011)

HP ENVY 14 with 1GB switchable graphics customize it here

Sure you will enjoy this laptop. if you choose any other brand, then be sure to look for atleast 1GB video memory... (Pro-e is resource hungry)


----------



## Razor 1911 (May 8, 2011)

If you could up your budget by 5k
Heres a sweet deal:
HP Pavilion DV6 Series dv6-3124TX Laptop Price India: Buy HP Pavilion DV6 Series Notebook India: Flipkart.com
HP Pavilion DV6 Series dv6-3124TX
Core i7 Powered Laptop
4 Logical Cores


----------



## spm (May 8, 2011)

actually my real budget is 40k. Since am a student i was hoping of getting the student discount from dell. Also my father is in government service and i heard that theres offer for that too. 
That HP is very tempting. 
does HP have any such schemes for students.

which one of these is better 
1. HP envy 14 - 14"-core i5+HD 5650 1GB+4GB+500GB 7200rpm+ win7 HP  price- no idea
2. Dell inspiron 15R - 15"-i5+ HD 550v 1GB+ 4GB + 500GB+ win7 HP - price Rs 40900
3. Dell inspiron14R - 14"-i5+ HD 5650 +4GB +320 GB+ win7 HB  price Rs 40626
4. Dell inspiron 14R - 14"-i5 + HD 5650 +4BG+ 500GB+win7 HP  price Rs 43363

whats the price of the envy 14


----------



## spm (May 10, 2011)

guys please give ur suggestions.


----------



## ico (May 10, 2011)

Intel Core-i5 + HD 5650.

Brand preference depends on you.


----------



## nipunmaster (May 10, 2011)

Asus K53SJ for 36K
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Notebooks- ASUS K53SJ

believe me its the best performer in its price range.
look for other asus laptops.

comes with sandy bridge core i5 2410m
and nvidia gfx.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2011)

spm said:
			
		

> 3. Dell inspiron14R - 14"-i5+ HD 5650 +4GB +320 GB+ win7 HB price Rs 40626
> 1. HP envy 14 - 14"-core i5+HD 5650 1GB+4GB+500GB 7200rpm+ win7 HP price- no idea


 Any of these. Depends what you find cheaper


----------



## spm (May 11, 2011)

called HP customer support and found the envy to be priced at 53k. Thats one steep pricing

but the asus K53SJ  has nvidia 520m gfx and i thought it was inferior to the HD 5650.


----------



## spm (May 12, 2011)

guys pls comment....
shall i go for the inspiron 14R worth Rs 40626


----------



## NainO (May 13, 2011)

If you are happy with 320GB HDD.

Otherwise consider this one


> 4. Dell inspiron 14R - 14"-i5 + HD 5650 +4BG+ 500GB+win7 HP price* Rs 43363*


----------



## spm (May 13, 2011)

found this in HP site HP Pavilion dv4-3016tx 
with core i5 2410 + HD 6750m graphics. But no pricing available. Even called the customer service and no luck.
Does anybody know its pricing...and how reliable are HP laptops.

Also pls comment on this HP Pavilion dv6-3225tx


----------



## nskaries (Jun 11, 2011)

the hp dv4-3016tx is available in PATNA for Rs. 44,000
I just placed an order for this laptop. It will arrive on Monday. It has a very fast GPU with 1 GB ddr5 memory. I think that this laptop will be the best for you. I myself am a third year eee engg student and have use cad a bit.


----------



## spm (Jun 11, 2011)

@nskaries thanks for the reply buddy
BTW i have decided to get the laptop from USA. as my cousin will be coming home from there in september.
so guys please suggest a good buy from the US market. AM waiting for the DELL XPS coupon of 20% off. is there any chance of ilano driving down the intel proccy prices.?


----------

